# An Easy Tool to Convert DVD to other video format (Windows/Mac)



## Joe798 (Apr 16, 2009)

The video format of DVD is .VOB which can not be accepted by most video players.
Now many video players can only play popular video formats such as AVI, H.264, MP4, etc.
If some people want to enjoy DVD on their portable devices, a professional DVD Ripper is necessary.
Tipard DVD Ripper is regarded as the *Best DVD Ripper* on the market. It is easy-to-use and can convert almost any DVD with the latest code built-in.
The following guide shows you how to use this tool to convert DVD to popular video on both Windows and Mac.

*Part 1: How to convert DVD on Mac*
*Step 0:* Download and install Tipard DVD Ripper for Mac*(Intel Version)* or *(Power PC Version)*
*Step 1:* Load your DVD










*Step 2:* Choose the output format and set the exact parameters
Click “Profile” drop down arrow to choose the output format you want.
Click “Settings” to set the exact video and audio parameters to fit for your player.










*Step 3:* Click “Start” button to begin the conversion
Wait for a short moment, the conversion will be finished soon.

*Tips*
1: You can merge several files into one with the “Merge” function.
2: You can cut any clip of your Video with the “Trim” Function.
3: You can cut the black edge of your video with the “Crop” function.

*Part 2: How to convert DVD on Windows*

*Step 0:* Download and install Tipard DVD Ripper.
*Step 1: *Click “Load DVD” button to load your DVD. 
This professional DVD Ripper can load three DVD sources, you can load your DVD from DVD drive, DVD folder in your PC and also IFO file. 










*Step 2:*Select the output video format you want from the “Profile” drop-down list.
*Step 3:*Click the “Start” button to begin your conversion.

You can have a coffee or have a walk now ! In a short while the conversion will be finished.

*Tips:*
Some powerful editing functions are available as followings.
*1: Capture your favorite picture.*
If you like the current image of the video you can use the “Snapshot” opinion. Just click the “Snapshot” button the image will be saved.
*2: Merge videos into one file.*
Just check the “merge into one file” option if you want to merge the selected contents into one file As default the merged file is named after the first selected file (either a title or a chapter)
*3: Trim any clip of your video.*
You can get any clip of your video by just using the “Trim” function. You can click the “Trim” button and a dialogue pops up. You can set the Start Time and End Time or just drag the slide bar to the position you want and start conversion then you can get the clip.










*4: Crop video*
There are two methods available to crop your video: 
*Method 1: *Crop by selecting a crop mode
Select a crop mode in the Crop Mode drop-down list and click OK to save the crop. There are seven pre-set crop modes for your choice: No Crop, Cut off Top and Bottom black edges, Cut off Top black edge, Cut off Bottom black edge, Cut off Left and Right black edges, Cut off All black edges and Custom. For "Custom", it allows you to customize your movie according to your needs. To crop your movie video, you can just drag your mouse cursor from four sides and four angles.
*Method 2: *Crop by setting the crop values
There are four crop values on the lower right part of the crop window: Top, Bottom, Left and Right. You can set each value to crop your movie video, and the crop frame will move accordingly.










*Note: *Before you start to crop your movie video, you can select an output aspect ratio from the Zoom Mode. There are four choices available: Keep Original, Full Screen, 16:9 and 4:3. After you select an output aspect ratio and finish the crop, the result can be previewed in the Preview window of the program main interface. 

*Good News*:
Now a DVD Ripper Pack for Mac is at discount. You can get it at a satisfactory price.
Click here: *Mac DVD Ripper Pack*


----------



## misterthews (Apr 7, 2009)

thx for this


----------

